# محاورة بين رجل وامرأة . . . !!



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2010)

* محاورة بين رجل وامرأة . . . !!*




* محاوره رائعه جداً جداً بين ذكر وانثى*
* اتمنى ان تستمتعو بها . . .*






* قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟*
* فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى !*

* قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟*
* فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى !*

* قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟*
* فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى !*

* قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟*
* فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى!*

* قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـرا ً؟*
* فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى!*


* فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا ً*
* وهو مغمض عينيه ثم*
* عاد ونظر إليها بصمت*
* لـلــحــظــات*
* وبـعـد ذلك.*



* قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى.*
* فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكرا.*

* قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى.*
* فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـرا ً.*

* قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى*
* فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـرا*

* قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى*
* فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـرا ً*


* قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى*
* فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكرا*


* تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء*
* فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة*
* أما هـي فخافـت عنـد*
* إمساكه بالكأس ولكنها*
* ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب*
* وعندما رآها تبتسم له*


* قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى*
* فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـراً*

* قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى*
* فقالت له ربمـا ولـكن الحـب ذكـرا*


* قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى*
* فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـرا*


* قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى*
* فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكرا*




* ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً*
* ولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة*
* وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن .*
* الـسـؤال ذكـــرا ً*
* والإجـابـة أنـثــى*
* فمن برأيكم سوف ينتصر على الآخر ؟*


* أعجبتني هذه المحاوره الذكيه.


منقول
*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يوليو 2010)

زى مسرحية كانت فى اغابى بنات وشباب وقاعدين ينقو بقى البنات احسن من الرجالة فى الكتاب المقدس ولا العكس ويتناقرو زى كدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> زى مسرحية كانت فى اغابى بنات وشباب وقاعدين ينقو بقى البنات احسن من الرجالة فى الكتاب المقدس ولا العكس ويتناقرو زى كدا


أشكرك تاسونى لمروركم ومشاركتكم.


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

*



قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى
فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع ممتاز 
ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع ممتاز
> ابو تربو


أشكرك تاسونى لمروركم ومشاركتكم.


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا 

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...


أشكرك أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.


----------

